# anyone attend the CSOR AP & SOBQ before?



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

I been searching for months on more information on the selection phase and SOBQ for csor.    I really can't find much on it. It's all just one big secret to me. I know there's things your not suppose to tell people about the course.  I just want to know more about what i'm going to expect if I get accept to attend the CSOR AP.  Is it like a really long harder version of DP1. Phobia week!!! what is that loli mean i have an idea. But if someone can shed more light on that it would be great. I repelled from helicopters before. I just want to know if there's just anything completly insane during that week.


----------



## Miko (28 Apr 2010)

Part of training / selection for SOF units is that the participants don't know what they are about to do. Aside from a general idea of what you might be doing (i.e; repelling from helicopters) don't expect to be told in advanced much more than that, as it would  corrupt (for lack of a better term) your training and selection process into the unit.


----------



## damine3144 (28 Apr 2010)

yah I expected an answer similar to that one..... Worth a shot though


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Let's just say; physically and mentally challenging.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Feb 2012)

Bit of a necro post here and I don't have personal experience with the what the original poster asked, just wanted to say that our allies have been very helpful in allowing various documentaries and specials to be filmed about their own SOF units selection processes, and these videos are readily available on youtube (Australian SAS/NZ SAS, Royal Marines, US Army SF - specifically SFAS, US Navy SWCC and BUD/S).  Now watching something DOES NOT equate to actually doing it (been there with CPAC), they do give you at least an idea what sort of fun things you might be in store for.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2012)

Anyone interested in SOF stuff should watch the NZSAS series on youtube. Their broken down into 18 or so episodes about 10 minutes each.  Very worth the watch.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

I sure will tomorrow give that a watch. Always looking for room to improve myself.

Thanks for the information friend..
Regards,
TN


----------



## TN2IC (5 Feb 2012)

Just watch the whole program. It runs about 80 minutes long in total. But it is sure worth the watch, if CANSOFCOM is an interest to you. It does show mind over matter and a lot of issues. And it is sure great motivation for inspiring troops.

Regards,
TN


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Just watch the whole program. It runs about 80 minutes long in total. But it is sure worth the watch, if CANSOFCOM is an interest to you. It does show mind over matter and a lot of issues. And it is sure great motivation for inspiring troops.
> 
> Regards,
> TN



Ya mang.

Those NZSAS dudes are almost as tough as me.

Those videos aren't just motivating for special forces nut riders but even soldiers who take soldiering seriously.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Feb 2012)

I always believe in Soldier first, tradesmen second.

 >


----------

